# Is millet just for the birds?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I eat a gluten free bar that is made with dried fruits, nuts and seeds. One of the seeds is millet. I see it in my local Sunflower/Sprouts but other than my bars, I do not know of anyone or other ways to cook with it or to eat it.

I think that in some parts of the world such as Africa, millet is a staple. 

As I proceed to add gluten free foods for a family member, I wonder if this is something I should be experimenting with and adding to my preps.

Does anyone cook with millet, or have it as a regular food? I think I once saw a recipe for a breakfast cereal that was millet with dates.

Does anyone have any recipes or thoughts about millet?


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

Just google "Millet Recipes" lots of good ones out there.

I've been meaning to try it but I've been on a low carb diet.

MILLET
Printed from COOKS.COM
2 c. water
1 c. millet
1 tbsp. butter
1/4 to 1/2 tsp. salt
Bring water to a boil. Add millet, butter, and salt. Return to boil, stirring
frequently. Cover and simmer over medium-low heat for 15 minutes.
Water should be absorbed and millet will be fluffy. Add butter to taste or
serve with gravy.
Millet, steamed vegetables and salad is a perfect meal.
Millet is the ideal grain, because it is the only one that is not acid forming
in the body. Serves 2 to 3.

SPICY VEGETABLE MILLET
Printed from COOKS.COM
1/2 c. diced yellow summer squash
1/2 c. diced zucchini
1/2 c. diced red onion
1 c. cooked chick-peas (canned)
3 c. cooked millet
2 tbsp. olive oil
1/4 c. parsley
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. cumin
1/2 tsp. curry powder
1/2 tsp. dried red pepper flakes
1/2 tsp. salt
Ground pepper to taste
Saute squash, zucchini, onion and garlic in hot oil for 5 minutes. Stir in
remaining ingredients, except parsley. Cook until hot (about 8 minutes).
Garnish with parsley before serving.
(To make millet, stir 1 1/2 cups of millet in a heavy skillet over medium
heat until seeds turn golden (5 minutes or so). It will pop a little as it
browns. DO NOT ADD ANY FAT TO PAN! Remove from heat and
combine 3 cups of boiling water and 3 chicken bouillon cubes. Place on
low heat, cover and let cook about 20 minutes. Let stand a few minutes
before you fluff with fork.)


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

My mom use to buy "puffed millet cereal" when we were kids. I didn't think anything about it was for the birds. : ) we ate it up.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

The only drawback I recall about millet was it can make some folks gassy.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

I have eaten millet cereal before. Good stuff.


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

Feed the millet to chickens, then eat the chickens.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Locutus said:


> Feed the millet to chickens, then eat the chickens.


This is one of the things that I considered about millet in food storage. It could also be fed to chickens. I do not have chickens and know there must be some varieties of grains that are better to feed chickens than others and I really do not know about where millet fits into that picture.


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

I am also gluten-free by necessity. I tried millet when I was new to the g-free scene, and I thought it was bland, bland, bland. It was mushy and gluey both in consistency and flavor. For my money, i would stick to rice, buckwheat, 
and quinoa for gluten free grains, but that is my own preference.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You can feed millet to chickens for sure but I don't know how good it would be for them as a staple. Wheat is the best grain for chickens as a sole food source, some would say corn I guess, but ideally you want to give them a variety of grains and better yet, the ability to range as well.


----------

